# Cargador para pilas 1,5V AAA (necesito)



## matiastealdi (Abr 4, 2006)

Hola!!! Soy nuevo en la pagina y la verdad q esta buena::.
Me compre un reproductor de MP3 y la verdad q me esta secando en pilas y comprar un cargador es muy caro y no es algo bueno cuando se puede hacer... El problema es q no se como ... busqe en internet y no encontre nada, va termine aca 
Mi pregunta es si alguien me puede pasar el esquema de un cargador para pilas recargables de 1,5V AAA ( no se como se llaman las pilas recargables)

Desde ya muchas gracias.... Esto esta copado!!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola Matias , las baterias recargables tipo NidCad o similares son de 1,2 Voltios, te mando un circuito de un cargador,suerte un saludo 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/chgliion/index.htm


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 9, 2006)

Acá te dejo un q postie yo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=2406&highlight=cargador


----------



## matiastealdi (Abr 10, 2006)

Muchas gracias por responder mi pregunta tan eficientemente.. Solo queda poner manos a la obra y hacer algo como lla gente en el protel...Nos vemos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2006)

http://digilander.libero.it/bubblegate/ecircuit3.html


----------



## ALUNADA (Ago 6, 2008)

Hlguien  tiene otro cargador de bateria aaa aparte del de pablin ? gracias


----------



## foc (Ene 5, 2011)

Tengo una bateria de nickel-cadmium de 14.4 volt es de un taladro inalambrico el cargador se daño y quisiera construir uno con su orientacion claro o expliquen como cargarla el modelo es craftsman no.1322522.
 les agradecere sus comentarios...........


----------

